

Frame Your Story Around The iPad - melvinram
http://www.webdesigncompany.net/ride-the-big-wave/

======
there
i guess this goes for HN links too. i submitted two links to stories about the
sun/oracle merger finally closing and neither got a single upvote, buried by
redundant ipad stories.

~~~
melvinram
Yea Joshua, I was going to submit one but held back.

